# my first haircut



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

OK, So, I don't really know what to ask for (I just asked for a puppy cut) and I'm ok with it in general... I guess... but I think they made her look a bit like a poodle or pomeranian with the big bubble head and prim paws... also they cut really short around her eyes and nose and so, with the round head she looks kinda like a barn owl... I guess now I know what to tell them I like/don't like next time! Her torso looks great though - and she is as soft as milkweed fluff (for those of you who don't know -that's _really_ soft!)

I am attaching before (pretty shaggy) and after pics. I tried to trim her face up a bit myself to make it a little more like the Kali she used to be...

Trying to get used to it....


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, she's beautiful! Like a little scrap of champagne velvet!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow - she looks so soft - I can remember what Lola felt like with her first cut. Yummy! I think they gave you a pretty true puppy cut there. Adorable.


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

Oh, no! She won't stay this soft forever? :Cry:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Lets talk about ADORABLE. :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

So stinking cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can feel the softness right through the monitor. She does look incredibly cute in that haircut. It becomes more tempting for me as time goes by.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

well, I think she looks adorable! Check out:

http://www.myyuppypuppy.com/grooming.html

On the bottom left there are links with pictures for the long and the short puppy cuts. I sent my groomer to this page and she printed out instructions. They really helped. But frankly, I think you and the groomer did great already!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kali looks adorable and your groomer did a very good job on her puppy cut. Don't worry she doesn't looks like she has a poodle top knot/bubble head. :biggrin1 one. Looks at my signature picture, that's a top knot.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww. I have an obsession with adorable groomed dog feet. Too bad I still havent learned to do them well myself!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ohhhh...she is a real cutie. I love the cut and she does look so soft and sweet.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I think she looks adorable - makes her look very "puppy" still. I think your groomer did a great job.


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Oooo wow I can almost feel the softness with my eyes She looks wonderful!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I think she looks absolutely adorable!! So soft and sweet.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*Joan,
She LQQKS absolutely adorable* :biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

She looks soo cute!!! I definelty can see she is soft soft soft! Like a little snuggly bear. Very cute.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She looks adorable and so soft.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooooo...she looks so pretty and soft!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Ooh she DOES look soft - and way too cute! Her cut looks great!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhh is she adorable!!! I bet she smelled so good and was just squishable!!!


----------

